# Spam, cabbage & potatoes



## bossman150

Don't overlook this even if you don't like spam!  I can't stand it, but LOVE this recipe.  My mom got it from a friend and we tried it and it has been something we eat 5-6 times a year since and love it every time.  We tried this with ham and it just wasn't the same, for some reason the funkiness of the spam makes it.

One can of spam, cubed fairly small
One head of cabbage, chopped
one small onion, diced
3lbs of potatoes, cubed
1 tsp Garlic powder
Lowry's seasoned salt, to taste
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
2 tbsp olive oil
2 tbsp butter

Start with the potatoes, you can either use raw or leftover cooked potatoes.  Get them browning with the butter and olive oil over medium high heat in a large skillet or chef's pan and starting to get tender if they are raw.  Add the onion and the spam, cook until potatoes and spam are nice and brown.  Add the chopped cabbage, all of it, add the pepper and garlic powder and start with a couple teaspoons of the Lowry's seasoned salt, lower heat to medium, cover.  After about 10 minutes stir and cover again for another 5-10 mins until the cabbage is well wilted and getting close to how you want it.  Uncover and cook until any liquid is gone, taste and add more Lowry's until it tastes good to you (it takes a lot more of the Lowry's then you might think).

Bread and butter goes well with this.  Try it I think you will be surprised!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

bossman150 said:


> Don't overlook this even if you don't like spam!  I can't stand it, but LOVE this recipe.  My mom got it from a friend and we tried it and it has been something we eat 5-6 times a year since and love it every time.  We tried this with ham and it just wasn't the same, for some reason the funkiness of the spam makes it.
> 
> One can of spam, cubed fairly small
> One head of cabbage, chopped
> one small onion, diced
> 3lbs of potatoes, cubed
> 1 tsp Garlic powder
> Lowry's seasoned salt, to taste
> Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
> 2 tbsp olive oil
> 2 tbsp butter
> 
> Start with the potatoes, you can either use raw or leftover cooked potatoes.  Get them browning with the butter and olive oil over medium high heat in a large skillet or chef's pan and starting to get tender if they are raw.  Add the onion and the spam, cook until potatoes and spam are nice and brown.  Add the chopped cabbage, all of it, add the pepper and garlic powder and start with a couple teaspoons of the Lowry's seasoned salt, lower heat to medium, cover.  After about 10 minutes stir and cover again for another 5-10 mins until the cabbage is well wilted and getting close to how you want it.  Uncover and cook until any liquid is gone, taste and add more Lowry's until it tastes good to you (it takes a lot more of the Lowry's then you might think).
> 
> Bread and butter goes well with this.  Try it I think you will be surprised!



You had me at Spam Braddah Bossman!  That's the food of my hertiage  Hawaii eats more Spam than any other State 
But, I think steamed White Rice would be our households choice of a side.
Bread and Butter, where I was brought up, is a food group all it's own.
Not sure about the extra salt though, Spam can be salty.


----------



## bossman150

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> You had me at Spam Braddah Bossman!  That's the food of my hertiage  Hawaii eats more Spam than any other State
> But, I think steamed White Rice would be our households choice of a side.
> Bread and Butter, where I was brought up, is a food group all it's own.
> Not sure about the extra salt though, Spam can be salty.



Lots of potatoes and cabbage, both of which take a lot of salt.


----------



## CraigC

Looks good, except for the Spam. Bad memories from childhood where neither parent could cook, even though they thought they could! Spam went into the baked spaghetti along with Velveeta (bleck) and stewed tomatoes. I still use stewed tomatoes, but never have baked spaghetti and I don't use Spam or Velveeta.


----------



## skilletlicker

I bet this thread grows to at least 75 posts, mostly about Spam. 

I didn't grow up with it and ashamed to confess that I looked down my nose at it most of my life. Now it is a regular pantry item that goes on the shopping list as soon as a can is opened. Usually the 25% less salt variety.

And cabbage is another vegetable that, as a kid, I just wasn't aware of except for cole slaw and didn't care much for that. But it is inexpensive and healthy and tempts me in the produce aisle but because I'm just not used to using it, I rarely buy it.

But I am used to and fond of one skillet dinners mostly made with potatoes, onions, any meat, and any vegetable (especially peppers). So next shopping trip I'll pick up a head of cabbage work it into the rotation.

Thanks, Bossman.


----------



## Merlot

Spam can't be any worse than potted meat, right? I used to LOVE that stuff and I don't even want to know what's in it!  We ate potted meat WITH mayo on the whitest of white breads, think wonder bread. I'd eat it now if I didn't know how full of sodium and fat it is!


----------



## bossman150

Merlot said:


> Spam can't be any worse than potted meat, right? I used to LOVE that stuff and I don't even want to know what's in it!  We ate potted meat WITH mayo on the whitest of white breads, think wonder bread. I'd eat it now if I didn't know how full of sodium and fat it is!



Is potted meat like Deviled Ham?  We eat Deviled Ham about once a month, my youngest loves it.  I use two cans of Deviled Ham with a couple tablespoons of Miracle Whip (to taste), a teaspoon or so of yellow mustard and 6 chopped up hard boiled eggs.  Makes an easy meal that is best made up the day before and left in the fridge, served on toast.

Its even better if you make your own Deviled Ham which is super easy if you have a food processor, just take some left over ham and dice it, put it in the food processor and go until it is very fine.  Tastes really good with leftover Spiral ham!


----------



## Merlot

bossman150 said:


> Is potted meat like Deviled Ham?  We eat Deviled Ham about once a month, my youngest loves it.  I use two cans of Deviled Ham with a couple tablespoons of Miracle Whip (to taste), a teaspoon or so of yellow mustard and 6 chopped up hard boiled eggs.  Makes an easy meal that is best made up the day before and left in the fridge, served on toast.
> 
> Its even better if you make your own Deviled Ham which is super easy if you have a food processor, just take some left over ham and dice it, put it in the food processor and go until it is very fine.  Tastes really good with leftover Spiral ham!


I'm not sure I can even explain the taste of potted meat, maybe puréed salty meat... I don't buy the deviled ham (too sweet for me) but I love that deviled chicken!  Good stuff.  I do have a food processor, I bet I could make it more to my taste that way!


----------



## Cheryl J

I make my own deviled ham spread when I have leftover ham that needs used.  I just made some for a road trip a couple of weeks ago and put in the cooler for snacks along the road.  I don't have a food processor so I just put diced ham in the blender on pulse a little at a time, leaving some texture to it - I didn't want it totally pureed.  Added just enough mayo, and a little mustard and pickle relish to hold it together for spreading on crackers.  We all really enjoyed it - that was the road snack that got used up first.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you for posting your recipe for spam, cabbage and potatoes, *bossman*!  It sounds good, and I'll definitely be making this.


----------



## Merlot

Cheryl J said:


> I make my own deviled ham spread when I have leftover ham that needs used.  I just made some for a road trip a couple of weeks ago and put in the cooler for snacks along the road.  I don't have a food processor so I just put diced ham in the blender on pulse a little at a time, leaving some texture to it - I didn't want it totally pureed.  Added just enough mayo, and a little mustard and pickle relish to hold it together for spreading on crackers.  We all really enjoyed it - that was the road snack that got used up first.


I think I would like it if I found a ham I like... we have a place called heavenly ham here and everyone loves it but every meat they have is so sweet! I realize I'm definitely weird on account that I don't like anything sweet, except hidden sugars that I don't realize I'm ingesting  I did give up pop!


----------



## Kayelle

I sure didn't grow up with Spam, and I doubt my Dad even carried it in his meat market/grocery store. He would probably roll in his grave that I now always have a can of it in my pantry.
I especially like the chorizo flavored Spam and think it's superior to anything else available.

Thanks for the recipe Bossman.


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice recipe, bossman.

I grew up with Spam, we always had a few cans of it during our lake vacations.  Dad and his cronies called it spork.  He loved to fry it for sandwiches.


----------



## Merlot

Kayelle said:


> I sure didn't grow up with Spam, and I doubt my Dad even carried it in his meat market/grocery store. He would probably roll in his grave that I now always have a can of it in my pantry.
> I especially like the chorizo flavored Spam and think it's superior to anything else available.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe Bossman.


Chorizo flavored may be something I would like!  I love chorizo!  Especially the chori pollo at Mexican restaurants!


----------



## Just Cooking

I grew up with spam as a regular meal.... While it isn't a staple for me now, I do enjoy opening a can now and then.. I frequently order spam and eggs at a tiny Filipino dinner we go to...
 Love the stuff...
Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

I just wrote it down on my shopping list.  Spam is something I haven't had in probably 20 years, so I never think to buy it until a tasty sounding Spam dish pops up here.   I'll have to try some of the different flavored ones too....the Chorizo intrigues me.


----------



## Kayelle

You'll love the Chorizo Spam Cheryl and Merlot. Cut it up in tiny chunks, and brown it well for omelets, or that Chili Rellano casserole you and I like to make Cheryl
Unlike store bought Chorizo, there's little fat and no icky gristle bits.


----------



## Merlot

Kayelle said:


> You'll love the Chorizo Spam Cheryl and Merlot. Cut it up in tiny chunks, and brown it well for omelets, or that Chili Rellano casserole you and I like to make Cheryl
> Unlike store bought Chorizo, there's little fat and no icky gristle bits.



Ty! I'll try it!


----------



## GotGarlic

I like the jalapeño Spam in egg dishes, too. DH doesn't like eggs, but we both grew up with Spam, so I have eggs and he has that. We also like to fry it for sandwiches.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks Kay and GG!  I'll try them both.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I tried the Teriyaki Spam for my Spam Musubi, 
it was a bit soft and mushy-like for our taste.


----------



## CraigC

Does anyone still eat those pressed scraps known as canned ham, that came in that gelatinous goo? Bad memories from childhood keep haunting me.


----------



## letscook

I grew up with this,  favorite camping one was all the same but with canned corn beef.
it was also a way to use left over ham. Had it with kielbasa to.  A simple didh that packs a lot of flavor


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 27281
> 
> I tried the Teriyaki Spam for my Spam Musubi,
> it was a bit soft and mushy-like for our taste.


Did you cook it first? I wouldn't eat it without cooking it. It's much better when you pan-fry it and give it a crispy crust.


----------



## GotGarlic

CraigC said:


> Does anyone still eat those pressed scraps known as canned ham, that came in that gelatinous goo? Bad memories from childhood keep haunting me.


Obviously people do, Craig. You've made your view clear. You don't have to remind us every day that you don't like it.


----------



## CraigC

GotGarlic said:


> Obviously people do, Craig. You've made your view clear. You don't have to remind us every day that you don't like it.



Ah, the post police returns. Didn't think canned ham was the same product as Spam, which is exactly what your post is!


----------



## GotGarlic

CraigC said:


> Ah, the post police returns. Didn't think canned ham was the same product as Spam, which is exactly what your post is!


Sorry, misread it. You just look petty constantly shitting on foods that people enjoy.


----------



## RPCookin

I used to take Spam sandwiches to work for lunches many years ago.  Haven't eaten it for a long time now.  Just don't think of it when I'm after sandwich meats.

I don't have any issue with it except that it seems a bit pricey for a 12 oz can.


----------



## CraigC

GotGarlic said:


> Sorry, misread it. *You just look petty constantly shitting on foods that people enjoy.*



We know you like to correct people to verify your selfworth , even when you're wrong or misread. What goes around.........


----------



## GotGarlic

CraigC said:


> We know you like to correct people to verify your selfworth , even when you're wrong or misread. What goes around.........


Clever boy, thinks he's a psychologist now [emoji38] See ya.


----------



## CraigC

GotGarlic said:


> Clever boy, thinks he's a psychologist now [emoji38] See ya.


 
Hey if you want to keep going, to have the last word, knock yourself out!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GotGarlic said:


> Did you cook it first? I wouldn't eat it without cooking it. It's much better when you pan-fry it and *give it a crispy crust*.



Right!
Not sure if that comes through on this photo, but I always get a really good crust goin' on when ever I use Spam in any recipe 
Just didn't care for the texture on the Teri-Spam for some reason 

When we go back home next year; the first thing I'm looking for in the market is Portuguese Sausage Flavored Spam.  

Hormel released this new flavor in Hawaii first to see how it would fly... yeah, right off the shelves!  

When we were back in 2015 when they introduced it (at the annual Spam Jam in Waikiki, I tried the Spam Cupcake, good actually); not one store could keep it in stock!  Each store only got one case a day, folks were grabbing them up, the whole case, and selling them on Ebay for ridiculous amounts of money, and people were buying it!


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Right!
> Not sure if that comes through on this photo, but I always get a really good crust goin' on when ever I use Spam in any recipe
> Just didn't care for the texture on the Teri-Spam for some reason
> 
> When we go back home next year; the first thing I'm looking for in the market is Portuguese Sausage Flavored Spam.
> View attachment 27284
> Hormel released this new flavor in Hawaii first to see how it would fly... yeah, right off the shelves!
> View attachment 27285
> When we were back in 2015 when they introduced it (at the annual Spam Jam in Waikiki, I tried the Spam Cupcake, good actually); not one store could keep it in stock!  Each store only got one case a day, folks were grabbing them up, the whole case, and selling them on Ebay for ridiculous amounts of money, and people were buying it!


Jeez, I wish I could go to Hawaii. Spam Jam sounds like a great time, in addition to the other fabulous places to go and things to see.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GotGarlic said:


> Jeez, I wish I could go to Hawaii. Spam Jam sounds like a great time, in addition to the other fabulous places to go and things to see.



LET'S GO!  I can be your tour guide 

Spam Jam was like a big Block Party, where they close off a main street in Waikiki and have bands, food ... loads of fun.  Top Chefs compete using Spam, of course ... this last time back home, Hormel was test marketing Spam Snacks, 
Hormel sacks SPAM snacks | Food Business News
I got like TEN bags and hoarded them for later in the "Middle of the desert", I thought they were pretty good, but I guess they just didn't fly outside of Hawaii, HOA!!!


----------



## Just Cooking

I will find this... Walmart is supposed to carry it @ some locations...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrAZBCWbvvE

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> I will find this... Walmart is supposed to carry it @ some locations...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrAZBCWbvvE
> 
> Ross





Oh braddah Ross!!  
This was all the buzz back in May of 2015, forsure!!  We spend a month back home and it just happened that we got to try it ... but as to trying to find it since, well, like the guy said, ONLY IN HAWAII!! 
I think you might be able to get it on Walmart.com though, I can't, our closest one doesn't have it, but my Mother does in Cali


----------



## RPCookin

Just Cooking said:


> I will find this... Walmart is supposed to carry it @ some locations...
> 
> 
> 
> Ross



Looks like you can get all the flavors from Amazon.


----------



## Addie

Merlot said:


> Spam can't be any worse than potted meat, right? I used to LOVE that stuff and I don't even want to know what's in it!  We ate potted meat WITH mayo on the whitest of white breads, think wonder bread. I'd eat it now if I didn't know how full of sodium and fat it is!



Some history of Spam. - Sp stands for the Spices used in making the meat, and AM is the last part of the word Ham. Thus SPAM. It was developed to feed the servicemen during WWII. And it helped get England and Hawaii through the war. Today, Hawaii is still in love with it and they buy more of it than any other state. They have recipe books for Spam. I had a girlfriend that made criss cross marks on the whole block of Spam. She then placed a small piece of pineapple with a clove on each cut diamond. Her husband loved it and she would make it for him often. Served with a baked sweet potato, salad, a green veggie and dessert, and they had a very elegant dinner. 

There are presently 13 varieties of this wonderful meat. Including a Low Sodium one. The meat is from the ham of the pig. And some of it comes from the smoked shoulder. 

I love it fried, mixed up with mayo, relish olives and anything else I can find in my fridge.


----------



## Just Cooking

RPCookin said:


> Looks like you can get all the flavors from Amazon.




I dropped my Prime membership when I hooked up with Overdrive for books... I just don't purchase enough online...


*K-Girl... *Closest Walmart doesn't have it but, one a bit further away does... I'll buy it when we go that way...  

Ross


----------



## RPCookin

Just Cooking said:


> I dropped my Prime membership when I hooked up with Overdrive for books... I just don't purchase enough online...
> 
> 
> *K-Girl... *Closest Walmart doesn't have it but, one a bit further away does... I'll buy it when we go that way...
> 
> Ross



I don't have a Prime account either, but I still buy often from Amazon.  Most of the time I can get all or part of my order with free shipping just by being willing to take the slowest route.  The 5-7 days shipping option when offered for a product is free ground transport.


----------



## Just Cooking

RPCookin said:


> I don't have a Prime account either, but I still buy often from Amazon.  Most of the time I can get all or part of my order with free shipping just by being willing to take the slowest route.  The 5-7 days shipping option when offered for a product is free ground transport.




That's interesting... I'd never looked at  it from that perspective... Thank you...  

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

> I had a girlfriend that made criss cross marks on the whole block of  Spam. She then placed a small piece of pineapple with a clove on each  cut diamond. Her husband loved it and she would make it for him often.  Served with a baked sweet potato, salad, a green veggie and dessert, and  they had a* very elegant dinner.*



Now there's a real stretch *Addie!* I like Spam, but *elegant *it's not! !


----------



## RPCookin

Kayelle said:


> Now there's a real stretch *Addie!* I like Spam, but *elegant *it's not! !



That's all a matter of perspective.  If you are used to prime rib, then no, but if all you can usually afford are "meat byproducts", then a nice Spam presentation may seem to be the lap of luxury.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Canned meats are pretty popular in Hawaii, mainly because of the cost! 
I liked canned Corned Beef (not the Hash) with Cabbage served over steamed White Rice, MMM 
(I could feed four of us with one can of Corned Beef, BFDH-that's before DH) 
OhMyGravy all over my two scoops rice (that's OMG! in my world )
I think I MUST make this ... 
I just asked DH if he would eat this dish and his response was ...
"NO! Are you nuts are something? Who eats that?"

And then there's Vienna Sausage fried crisp, OE Eggs and steamed White Rice topped with Aloha Brand Shoyu and Furikake, Ooh! 

I'll stop now...
Sorry if I hijacked your thread there *bossman*  but like I said, you had me at Spam!


----------



## Addie

https://www.buzzfeed.com/jamiejones...ource=bbf_enuk&utm_term=.bex8PR5z8#.xiN7bEPY7

For those Americans who haven't had the enjoyment of some international foods from across the pond that our friends, the Brits like to eat.


----------



## GotGarlic

RPCookin said:


> That's all a matter of perspective.  If you are used to prime rib, then no, but if all you can usually afford are "meat byproducts", then a nice Spam presentation may seem to be the lap of luxury.


I think that even people who can't afford expensive ingredients know that Spam is not an elegant dish.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/jamiejones...ource=bbf_enuk&utm_term=.bex8PR5z8#.xiN7bEPY7
> 
> For those Americans who haven't had the enjoyment of some international foods from across the pond that our friends, the Brits like to eat.


What does this have to do with the OP?


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> What does this have to do with the OP?



Nothing at all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*bossman*, you lost me at "Spam".  It was never allowed to darken our kitchen door; my Dad swore off of it the minute he returned home from WWII. I did have one little nibble of it once, though. My BIL loves it and offered me a bite. Not my thing. However, the rest of the recipe rocks! Potato, onion, kraut...foods to love. It's not as if I'm singling out just Spam. Mom tried to get me to eat Libby Canned Corned Beef when I was a kid. Same result. If I can remember to look for this recipe when its ham baking season again, I will try it with ham. Since I don't know how it's supposed to taste, I bet we would really enjoy it if I made it the first time with ham. 


Addie said:


> Some history of Spam. - Sp stands for the Spices used in making the meat, and AM is the last part of the word Ham. Thus SPAM. It was developed to feed the servicemen during WWII....


You seem to have a different history on Spam than Hormel offers. There seems to be many stories about the creation of the name, but "...As Hormel tells it, he launched a naming contest for the new product during a New Year's Eve party, when Daigneau spit out "Spam" as if "it were nothing at all," Hormel told Gill. "I knew then and there that the name was perfect." Oddly enough, that was my reaction to tasting the product! 

This is from a teaser paragraph on "The New Yorker"'s website. It's from a link to an article from 1945, when Jay Hormel was interviewed by their reporter. To wit: "Spam is only a small part of the business. It didn't get on the market until 1937." From what I remember from history class, that's before WWII even started in Europe.


----------



## Dawgluver

As a kid, I was one of the world's pickiest eaters.  Spam never bothered me, at least not the way Dad cooked it, sliced thin and fried extra crispy.  A standard up at the lake.  No big pockets of gristle and fat, just ground-up ham, that tasted pretty much like ham.


----------



## medtran49

I've never tried Spam.  I just can't get past its similarity to deviled ham.  When I was a kid, my dad LOVED Underwood deviled ham but my mother hated it.  She'd buy him cans of it for lunch or snacking though.  Just the smell of it grossed me out, as did her canned tamales.  I can tolerate canned chicken to go into our hurricane box and have made a few decent meals with it, but just can't deal with canned beef or pork products.  I'm not even that thrilled about out-of-the-panty canned crab anymore since we discovered the refrigerated kind.  

As far as Spam being elegant, I know some people who would think a dinner like that would be elegant, just from the extra effort and presentation, and that it was done with the 2 of them in mind.


----------

